# RM Slayer 50! Wo kaufen?



## markus92 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi
könnt ihr mir bitte mal nen Shop sagen, wo ich das Bike kaufen kann?


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. Oktober 2007)

So ein bißchen mehr Info wär ja nicht schlecht!
Rahmengröße?, Baujahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi
ok das 2007er und 16,5"


----------



## subdiver (27. Oktober 2007)

Woher bist Du ? 
Mein Rocky habe ich hier http://www.mtsports.de/ gekauft.
Top-Service, Top-Beratung, absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## kreisel (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 

ich hab mein 2006er Slayer 50 für 2000,- Euro von http://www.sport-schindele.de/

Dann gibt es noch das Angebot von Stadler : http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Guckst Du...!


----------

